# Baumartiges Menü realisieren



## Guest (21. Jan 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte ein meiner JSP-Anwendung (JSP's und Servlets) im linken Teil aller jsp-Seiten ein baumartiges Navigationmenü darstellen. Dieses Menü besteht aus mehreren Menüpunkten mit wiederum mehreren Untermenüpunkten. Wenn ich nun auf einen "Obermenüpunkt" klicke, dann öffnet sich dieser Menüpunkt und es erscheinen die jeweiligen Untermenüpunkte. Diese Menüpunkte bestehen aus Links zu verschiedenen JSP-Seiten.

Ich denke, dass so ein Menü in Webanwendungen nicht ungewöhnlich ist. Jetzt meine Frage an euch: Wie würdet ihr so ein Menü realisieren (ohne Javascript)? Könnt ihr mir fertige Komponenten, codebeispiele empfehlen? 

Gruß


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jan 2005)

ohne Javascript => mit Roundtrip zum Server

jeder Knoten ist ein Hyperlink

Foo

wenn der Request abgearbeitet ist, fügt man eben bei der Erzeugung des HTML Codes die Kindknoten mit ein...


----------



## Gast (21. Jan 2005)

Welche fertigen Komponenten, Klassen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?


----------

